# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Μάρτιος 2011 - Δεδομένα Χρήσης

## stef2

Για τις τελευταίες 30 ημέρες τα στοιχεία έχουν ως εξής :



σημείωση : ο αριθμός των clients αφορά διαφορετικά Mac Addresses που συνδέονται στο δίκτυο. Το ανοιχτό χρώμα αφορά χρήστες στο *δίκτυο ελεύθερης πρόσβασης* Arnet-Free και το σκούρο πράσινο χρήστες στο Arnet.gr



σημείωση : η κίνηση στο γράφημα είναι σε GB ανα ώρα και αφορά και τα δύο δίκτυα

----------


## gorath

Φίλε μου επειδή μένω κοντά σύνορα Αργυρούπολης-Αλίμου μπορείς να μου πεις τι ταχύτητες πιάνει το εν λόγω δίκτυο. Αξίζει τον κόπο να βάλω εξωτερική κεραία;

----------


## stef2

Οι ταχύτητες που παρέχονται είναι συμμετικά 512Κ,1024Κ και 2048Κ.
Τώρα το αν αξίζει να βάλεις εξωτερική κεραία δεν μπορώ να το γνωρίζω. Θέλει ίσως μια δοκιμή

----------

